# Once in a lifetime goose



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

anyone know what kind of goose this is?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Young Blue


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

The ELUSIVE Juvie Blue!

Juvie blue, keeps em comin on in.

Juvie blue, you talk to me in my sleep.

Juvie blue, hang up dat fone.

Juvie blue, you are my favorite Juvie blue.

:-?


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hunter_58346 said:


> Young Blue


wrong. good guess tho


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Good Lord ,,I have been told wrong for 45 years??? Thanks for setting me straight,,,wait, what is it then???


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

According to the GFP bird guy it is a cross between a ross goose+white front+a little bit of blue goose. showed it to him today and thats what he said


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

collar boy said:


> According to the GFP bird guy it is a cross between a ross goose+white front+a little bit of blue goose. showed it to him today and thats what he said


Well if some guy from GFP said it is so, then it is so..... :roll:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

That would be extremely rare if that is what it was. lol

It does look like a juvy blue ross hybrid with most traits being ross. There is no speck. :lol:


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

On the tail is how he noticed it the most. If you look close on the belly there are a few little specks. not just dark feathers either. Game bird bioligist said it was. Unless you guys got any evidence on how it wouldnt be we are sticking with that.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The "speck"marks on some juvy blues are just late coloring feathers. MY GOD if you kill just a handfull of juvy blues in the spring you will run across a juvy blue with specks on their chest! :withstupid:


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

The bird bioligist said it was a speck/blue :withstupid: not gonna argue. Really though how many rossie blues are you gonna shoot in the spring


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

Trapperjack said:


> The "speck"marks on some juvy blues are just late coloring feathers. MY GOD if you kill just a handfull of juvy blues in the spring you will run across a juvy blue with specks on their chest! :withstupid:


It's impossible to know 100% what that mix is... :stirpot: The important thing is that this guy's excited about it and that's all that matters. I shot a hybrid of what (I think) is a blue/canada cross a couple years ago. I was sure I'd have the only one like that anyone had ever seen - then I've seen three different ones in live photos in the last week! But I had an awesome mount done and it looks great on my wall - whatever it is!

My buddy shot a crisp eagle headed Ross a few years ago and I've never had a shot at one yet. So two weeks in the dekes - here I come! Nice Trophy! :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Cranedeker said:


> Trapperjack said:
> 
> 
> > The "speck"marks on some juvy blues are just late coloring feathers. MY GOD if you kill just a handfull of juvy blues in the spring you will run across a juvy blue with specks on their chest! :withstupid:
> ...


Its impossible to know only if its your first day in the field.  There is absolutely no speck in that goose. Keep in mind rookies that it is clearly a juvenile bird and Whitefronts do not get thier adult plumage until after they are one year old.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Trapperjack we recieved our info from Paul Maminga a biologist for 35 years at the game fish and parks regional office in Aberdeen. He had the bird in his hand. How long have you been a bird biologist and where did you get your degree from?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> Trapperjack we recieved our info from Paul Maminga a biologist for 35 years at the game fish and parks regional office in Aberdeen. He had the bird in his hand. How long have you been a bird biologist and where did you get your degree from?


Honestly, Ive worked with alot of biologists, their not gods. Without a DNA test there is NO WAY to know.

And honestly, a three way cross like he claims is HIGHLY unlikely, I don't know if its even possible (offspring could be sterile). A ross/blue/speck???

Looks an awful lot like a run of the mill juvie blue or a ross/blue cross, which seem to be getting more and more prevalent.

But believe whatever you want.


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

1986. Did a quick search for Paul Maninga in the SD Fish and Game and came up with nothing. Are you sure he is a waterfowl biologist and not your run of the mill bioloigist that is in charge of everything in his region. Big Difference. Either way there still is no signs of speck in that juvy blue/ross.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Blue Phased Ross!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Juvie Blue or Juvie Blue phased Ross'

Juvie Specks aren't even that Specked....Only a DNA test will prove it....It may be as rare as the ever so mystical quills lake goose... :lol: HAHAHA
Or the Western Pot Hole Prairie Canada Goose that must live int he Western Pot Holes....wait there aren't any left....mystical geese everywhere


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Are you talking about the same Paul Maninga that tried to tell me the chicken hawk I shot was a cross between a great horned owl and a crow?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> 1986. Did a quick search for Paul Maninga in the SD Fish and Game and came up with nothing. Are you sure he is a waterfowl biologist and not your run of the mill bioloigist that is in charge of everything in his region. Big Difference. Either way there still is no signs of speck in that juvy blue/ross.


try paul mammenga....you will get better results.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

anyone know what kind of goose this is?

Looks like a dead goose to me.


----------



## jim and tucker (Mar 24, 2009)

this is why i will not post anything but migration info.... the kids will knit pick anything from the flea on the left wing to the dark pupil, all i can say is grow up...... and thanks to the fellow for the beautiful picture, it is a great bird know matter what they say...


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> this is why i will not post anything but migration info.... the kids will knit pick anything from the flea on the left wing to the dark pupil, all i can say is grow up..


Took the words out of my mouth!!

i stopped posting because i didn't realize how f*^%ing dumb i was until i came on here. I didn't think that was suppose to happen until u had teenage children????

:beer:


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Trapperjack said:


> 1986. Did a quick search for Paul Maninga in the SD Fish and Game and came up with nothing. Are you sure he is a waterfowl biologist and not your run of the mill bioloigist that is in charge of everything in his region. Big Difference. Either way there still is no signs of speck in that juvy blue/ross.


I see you got your degree in 1986. where from?

I'm definitely believing paul. he has been the biologist for 35 years so im assuming that since he was able to keep his job for 35 years he must know what he is talkin about.

Thanks jwdinius1 and jim and tucker on the POSITIVE comments. i appreciate it!!!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

collar boy said:


> Trapperjack said:
> 
> 
> > 1986. Did a quick search for Paul Maninga in the SD Fish and Game and came up with nothing. Are you sure he is a waterfowl biologist and not your run of the mill bioloigist that is in charge of everything in his region. Big Difference. Either way there still is no signs of speck in that juvy blue/ross.
> ...


I tell you what collar boy, send the bird to Brian Schmidt. He is one of the leading biologists that is doing frontline research of the blue phase ross. If HE agrees with Paul that the bird in question is part speck I will pay you to get it mounted! If not, you pay me the cost of a mounted bird. If anything, email Paul and lets excactly see what he says about the bird.

Brian K. Schmidt Phone: 202-633-0796

Smithsonian Institution, Div. of Birds Fax: 202-633-8084

PO BOX 37012 e-mail: [email protected]

Washington DC 20013-7012


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great idea. Put up or shut up.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Great idea. Put up or shut up.


Lets see him get the real info. I am not a bird biologists but that bird looks like a juvy blue. Nice bird but nothing to write home about.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

headshot said:


> Lets see him get the real info. I am not a bird biologists but that bird looks like a juvy blue. Nice bird but nothing to write home about.


You want the real info? I will tell you what Paul said. He said it has a ross beak and the smiler is that of a speck and the tail feathers are from a speck and the brown on the back and the chest are from a speck. He thinks it was probably a blue phased ross goose that bread with a speck.

That right their is what the guy who gets paid to work with wildlife said. So since he got to hold the bird and look at it in person and examine it in his hands im going to believe he knows what he is talking about. He went to school for that stuff and he has worked with it for 35 years so he knows his stuff!!


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Trapperjack said:


> I tell you what collar boy, send the bird to Brian Schmidt. He is one of the leading biologists that is doing frontline research of the blue phase ross. If HE agrees with Paul that the bird in question is part speck I will pay you to get it mounted! If not, you pay me the cost of a mounted bird. If anything, email Paul and lets excactly see what he says about the bird.
> 
> Brian K. Schmidt Phone: 202-633-0796
> 
> ...


Im not betting you any money on anything. Im not mailing this bird that is a rare goose to washington, DC and risk getting it damaged. its gettin mounted cuz i was told by a bird biologist that it is rare. I believe him cuz he has identified many birds in his life. He knows what he is talkin about

Why would i email Paul? my dad and brother already took it out to him and he held it in his hands and he looked at it in person not in any pictures. I have told you what he said and he is qualified to make those decisions


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

if brown feathers indicate whitefront, then is this bird of mine considered part white front? cuz it damn near has bars on its belly.

my first minnesota spring juvie blue, shot 4-07


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Because


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

collar boy said:


> Trapperjack said:
> 
> 
> > I tell you what collar boy, send the bird to Brian Schmidt. He is one of the leading biologists that is doing frontline research of the blue phase ross. If HE agrees with Paul that the bird in question is part speck I will pay you to get it mounted! If not, you pay me the cost of a mounted bird. If anything, email Paul and lets excactly see what he says about the bird.
> ...


Being it such a "rare" goose, which it is IMO being a blue/ross hybrid or a possibly a blue ross Paul should be more than happy to discuss it more with you via email. I'm flabergassed that he didn't take a bunch of pictures from a blue/ross/speck! "brown feathers"? Are you flipping serious? Take a look at the tail feathers on a speck and then tell me how that resembles anything from a Whitefront! Not even close! Get him to email you cuz I highly doubt any trained biologist would ever come up with those reasonings. If you are unwilling to do this simple request is a big indication of major red flags. Still a neat goose but not what you boys think. lol


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

It was crossed with a Samsquamtch!!!!

Even a trained Biologist cant 100% ID crosses just by looking at them. I shot a pile of juvie blues this year with a ton of brown on them. I again vote NO!!!!

If it was crossed and a Biologist did know it he/she would take pictures...I got pictures of this rare adult Ross'/Blue/Speck and it has a band!!!!


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, Im not a rocket scientist by any means but this is funny.

As for the biologist, my best friend is a wildlife biologist for 18 years and I question him at times on species crossed. Just because one guy THINKS thats what it is doesnt mean it is. I think different opinion would help the matter

A rare bird yes, but I dont think its a speck cross.

And Bust'em has the RAREST of rare birds there.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

collar boy said:


> According to the GFP bird guy it is a cross between a ross goose+white front+a little bit of blue goose. showed it to him today and thats what he said


Well if that is what he said then it has to be true! :lost:

Looks like a juvie blue to me... maybe a juvie blue/ross. I see zero signs of speck in it.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Here's something even more rare a buddy got a picture of couple years back, the ellusive blue phase tundra swan!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

trapperjack if your so worried about paul email him yourself these guys dont have to prove themselves. as far as brown feathers about half of you guys should go back to the fall and look at your post of canadians with brown feathers. i believed someone coined the term " bronzies" hahaha :toofunny: which would be a goose that is a couple month old. if all you have such awesome hook ups with biologists that you think are god :bowdown: you should know better than to believe they have bronze feathers. :lol: kills me how nobody can say a thing on this website without starting a big old argument. thats a darn nice goose, juvie, no, rare, yes. get over it this baby need to be locked. by the way my dad said that he can shoot better than your dad and i can pee farther than all of you. beat that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

Now it's not even a juvy? Some of you scare me on your bird ID skills. Being part speck, your lucky you didn't get a ticket! lol

I'm not worried about Paul the biologist especially if that is truely what he identified that bird as.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't see any speck, but since I'm not a bird biologist, I don't know anything :eyeroll:

I guess you shot a species out of season, since after all it HAS to be a speck :lol:

sarcasm


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Bustem36 said:


> It was crossed with a Samsquamtch!!!!
> 
> Even a trained Biologist cant 100% ID crosses just by looking at them. I shot a pile of juvie blues this year with a ton of brown on them. I again vote NO!!!!
> 
> If it was crossed and a Biologist did know it he/she would take pictures...I got pictures of this rare adult Ross'/Blue/Speck and it has a band!!!!


Sorry but that looks like u just dreamt it up and photoshopped it. No offense but sweet bird


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

> Sorry but that looks like u just dreamt it up and photoshopped it. No offense but sweet bird


really??

:lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> Bustem36 said:
> 
> 
> > It was crossed with a Samsquamtch!!!!
> ...


I hope that was meant in sarcasm. And if it was, you need to stop as sarcasm is no longer allowed here in the spring. We allow town names, but no sarcasm here in the spring! :lol:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Is there anybody over the age of 18 that posts on these forums anymore?


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

tango6 said:


> > Sorry but that looks like u just dreamt it up and photoshopped it. No offense but sweet bird
> 
> 
> really??
> ...


again, leave people alone. just unplug your keyboard because you easily give into temptation this was the rest of us done have to listen to you.


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

tumblebuck said:


> Is there anybody over the age of 18 that posts on these forums anymore?


 not they all went else where this is the pre-school site.

WHEN WILL IT GET LOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE BEFORE tango6 BASHES SOMEONE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Just stop posting. My gosh, it is like a bunch of children in here.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

This is such bull!! i try to post up pics of a goose i got and tell you guys what it is. go ahead rip into me and the biologist who gets paid to ID birds. whatever. hope you all have your fun especially with the gay photoshop crap. GET A LIFE!!! a guy cant even post a frickin picture anymore without gettin ripped into. this site has gone down the tube cuz of people like trapperjack who have argue about everything. it was a picture and you can either say "nice goose" or something along those lines or DONT SAY A DANG THING!!!!!!!!

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and i was told from the biologist what it was and im believing him.

Oh and im the beholder so its beautiful to me so you all can just shut your mouths now


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

sdgoosekiller said:


> PLEASE BEFORE tango6 BASHES SOMEONE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

tango6 said:


> > Sorry but that looks like u just dreamt it up and photoshopped it. No offense but sweet bird
> 
> 
> really??
> ...


Yeah it does a pink foot and an orange/yellow foot. Not very common must be a 1 in a trillion bird. That was sarcasm my post about the goose. Some of you guys really need to grow up.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Another thread sadly needing locking.

Moving on....


----------

